# For those who have seen Jefferson play....



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Who would you compare him to, either past or present?

I'm not even a celtics fan, but this is the rookie I'm most excited to see play.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Who would you compare him to, either past or present?
> 
> I'm not even a celtics fan, but this is the rookie I'm most excited to see play.


Same, I tihnk he will be huge


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

I'd call him a young Vin Baker with better instincts around the basket..

he has moves and moves and moves and moves..


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JBone4eva</b>!
> I'd call him a young Vin Baker with better instincts around the basket..
> 
> he has moves and moves and moves and moves..


Dont jinx him! Dont jinx him! Dont jinx him!:gopray:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

hes more athletic and tougher than vinny. vinny didnt want to dunk on guys and ****, big al j is physical and a better rebounder but does have nice finishing moves.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

as long as he doesn't get into drinking.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> as long as he doesn't get into drinking.


:yes: :no: :laugh:


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't want to jinx him either, and this would be a really bad jinx but to me he looks a lot with features and the way he plays like a young Shawn Kemp, not the fat bloated end of his career drug addict Kemp, I mean the early years when he was the Rain Man.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think some of you either don’t remember the type of player Vin Baker was and or the type of Player Shawn kemp was. First Vin Baker had an array of various post moves and was a very good rebounder his first 3-5 years in the league. To compare him to that Vin Baker is a good thing. Saying hes a better rebounder than him now when he hasn’t played a single minute of NBA is quite presumptous. 2ndly calling him a young Reign Man does the old Shawn Kemp NO justice because Shawn Kemp’s game was based on speed, uber-jumping ablitiy and quick power, he could also dribble the ball very well for a man his size. Al Jefferson is neither as fast, jump as high or had the dribling ablitiy Kemp had, but Jefferson is a beast down low and knows where hes supposed to play. Hes reminiscent of a young Moses Malone if you ask me.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I think some of you either don’t remember the type of player Vin Baker was and or the type of Player Shawn kemp was. First Vin Baker had an array of various post moves and was a very good rebounder his first 3-5 years in the league. To compare him to that Vin Baker is a good thing. Saying hes a better rebounder than him now when he hasn’t played a single minute of NBA is quite presumptous. 2ndly calling him a young Reign Man does the old Shawn Kemp NO justice because Shawn Kemp’s game was based on speed, uber-jumping ablitiy and quick power, he could also dribble the ball very well for a man his size. Al Jefferson is neither as fast, jump as high or had the dribling ablitiy Kemp had, but Jefferson is a beast down low and knows where hes supposed to play. Hes reminiscent of a young Moses Malone if you ask me.


 I'd take any of those three


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Moses Malone is abit of a stretch...Moses was one of the most dominant players of all time. I dont see that in Al just yet sorry...

But!... he does display great footwork for a young post player...something that seems few and far between these days. His summer play really surprised me and he proved he can be effective down low against players that are his size (something he wasnt seeing often in high school). He's quite a good rebounder as well...

I think he'll do just fine. Probably make one of the all rookie teams actually.

Good pick Celtics


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Moses Malone is abit of a stretch...Moses was one of the most dominant players of all time. I dont see that in Al just yet sorry...
> 
> But!... he does display great footwork for a young post player...something that seems few and far between these days. His summer play really surprised me and he proved he can be effective down low against players that are his size (something he wasnt seeing often in high school). He's quite a good rebounder as well...
> ...


You are so true. Im just speaking on his build, his tenacity and his footwork in the post is really good for such a young guy. I just see a potentially young Moses. Having his career would be great for Boston but I was speaking on just they're physicalities and "potential" game similarities


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I heard nothing more good things about Big Al


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Dare I say he reminds me of Karl Malone....he's very raw of course compared to when Malone came into the league because he's only just out of high school but I see similarities:gopray:


----------



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

This kid is a beast


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> I heard nothing more good things about Big Al



thatz all right cuz we all did/


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I really cannot wait to see this guy play. I really like the range of comparisons this guy is getting. From Kemp to Baker to Moses Malone to Karl Malone. Any of those guys would be terrific.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Hes reminiscent of a young Moses Malone if you ask me.


:jawdrop:


----------



## Modern Loser (Aug 27, 2004)

I remember the days of a good Shawn Kemp and Vin Baker. To hear the kid even being mentioned in the same sentenced as those players while playing their best. I really can't wait to see him play.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

If I could make one comparison based on the footage that I've seen of him - it would be Derrick Coleman. Not the greatest athlete, but good footwork and a good shooting touch. Not the most dominating rebounder, but a solid rebounder. The Derrick Coleman of the early 90's is who I'm referring too who was a pretty special player for his first four years in the league.

Let's hope that he doesn't lose drive, stays in shape and doesn't have injury problems like Colemon did.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> If I could make one comparison based on the footage that I've seen of him - it would be Derrick Coleman. Not the greatest athlete, but good footwork and a good shooting touch. Not the most dominating rebounder, but a solid rebounder. The Derrick Coleman of the early 90's is who I'm referring too who was a pretty special player for his first four years in the league.
> 
> Let's hope that he doesn't lose drive, stays in shape and doesn't have injury problems like Colemon did.


Good comparison, but I believe he is much...thicker than Coleman. Hard to tell with these HS players though, we'll see for sure.

BFreak.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Derrick was really never as thick as AJ is, just fat


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Okay, a thicker Derrick Colemon. Similar games, AJ is just thicker.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> If I could make one comparison based on the footage that I've seen of him - it would be Derrick Coleman. Not the greatest athlete, but good footwork and a good shooting touch. Not the most dominating rebounder, but a solid rebounder. The Derrick Coleman of the early 90's is who I'm referring too who was a pretty special player for his first four years in the league.
> 
> Let's hope that he doesn't lose drive, stays in shape and doesn't have injury problems like Colemon did.


Jefferson does not have the character problems that Coleman has had.

He is very religious. He is humble and grounded.

He was very popular in his hometown for his laid back personality. 

He has an excellent work ethic.

As far as talent I would take the Coleman comparison. But imagine Coleman with a Karl Malone work ethic and I think you are very close to Al Jefferson.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I like the Baker comparison...*

pre-alcohol, of course.

I see zero similarities between him and Karl Malone or Derrick Coleman. I would rather see him develop the overachieving ethic of Malone and not the underachieving ethic of Coleman, who had the potential to be one of the greatest PF of all time but instead ended up being a joke.


----------



## rawzzy (Aug 3, 2004)

What makes any of you think Jefferson will be anything "special"?
Putting up nice numbers in a summer league full of scrubs and youngsters is one thing, putting up nice numbers in the NBA is on another level.
He'll probably be the black Vitaly Potapenko.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I wasn't suggesting Colemon's work ethic as a comparison - just the style in which the two play the game.

Kemp had super athleticism - Jefferson is not in the same league

Malone had super strength and probably a little bit more hops to his game then Al - Al may become as strong as Karl, but I just don't see the same 'power' type game - a little more on the finesse side for Al

Baker was good around the hoop, but has no stroke, especially at the foul line - Al appears to have similar skills to Baker around the rim, but his range is much greater than bakers and he can shoot the free throw.


Where as I think the things that you see similar between Jefferson and a young Derrick Colemon's game is excellent foot work and moves around the basic, knows how to get rebounds with positioning, has a good shooting touch out to 20 feet and is a pretty darn good free throw shooter.


Colemon was a special player, but screwed it up. I think Al has the potential to be special like Derrick was - 20 ppg, 11 rpg and decent passing ability. Again this is potential. If Al turns into the Derrick Colemon of the early nineties, I think we all should be very happy.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawzzy</b>!
> What makes any of you think Jefferson will be anything "special"?
> Putting up nice numbers in a summer league full of scrubs and youngsters is one thing, putting up nice numbers in the NBA is on another level.
> He'll probably be the black Vitaly Potapenko.


I think you are just trying to play devil's advocate here and bait Celtic fans into an argument.

There is no reason whatsoever to believe that Jefferson will be the "black Vitaly Potapenko". Poor attempt at humor.

Summer league is one thing, another is his dominance in high school, another is his size, another is his solid fundamentals, free throw shooting, mid range jump shot, rebounding, and character.

You are one of the very few I have heard questioning the upside to Al Jefferson... but like I said it is probably just a poor attempt at humor and baiting.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawzzy</b>!
> What makes any of you think Jefferson will be anything "special"?
> Putting up nice numbers in a summer league full of scrubs and youngsters is one thing, putting up nice numbers in the NBA is on another level.
> He'll probably be the black Vitaly Potapenko.


flipping the question around since your the only one who seems to feel that way... What makes you think hell be like V?

Was it his great summer league performance?
Was it his HS statistics?
Was it his size/fundametals that seem obvious to me at least...
please clarify what makes you think he'll be awful.
Also, hes already better than V because he can dunk.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawzzy</b>!
> What makes any of you think Jefferson will be anything "special"?
> Putting up nice numbers in a summer league full of scrubs and youngsters is one thing, putting up nice numbers in the NBA is on another level.
> He'll probably be the black Vitaly Potapenko.



Pointless attempt @ baiting. And he won't be out drunk outside a club getting arrested either.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think these comparisons are interesting but I also think that Big Al is unique. He has a Karl Malone type body (which will be more apparent after he hits the weights ) but has a lot of the finesse that Vin Baker had. He is not the great defender that Malone is but has much more range on his shot at this stage of his career than Malone had.

I think what makes him special is that for a man his size he can score from anywhere - including top of the key. Later in his career he might even be a relative 3 point threat which could be an amazing weapon for a PF. I don't think the league has seen a man of his size with his capacity to shoot the ball. Karl Malone took years before becoming such a great outside shooter.

The man is a scorer and a shooter. Recently on WEEI/Jimmy Fund show Ainge said he has potential to be the best player on the team. Even for Ainge that is high praise.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It's too much hype and pressure to put on a young guy right out of high school BUT if he lives up to it, he could be our #1 option we've been searching for and put Paul at #2 where he'd be more comfortable. This of course will not happen in year 1.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

i think people have little too much of a in depth scouting report after seeing em just a few times in a summer league game..

im sure the majority of u arent avid missippi or arkansas or wherever he comes from high school basketball fans who seen him there allot..

lets take it easy with the comaprisons or saving his shrine in the hall of fame yet..


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

I like the kid, I've liked what I've seen. I'm not sure how effective he'll be at the NBA level, but I'm very eager to find out. Averaging 43 points and 18 rebounds in high school is just ridiculous. I hope he transitions well into the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The black Vitaly Potapenko. Oh please.


----------

